# Water



## fondini (Mar 18, 2012)

Trying to figure out how to de-hydrate water for storage, any ideas?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> Trying to figure out how to de-hydrate water for storage, any ideas?


I have a water dehydrator for sale for $1,000. It stores the water in the air and then you use a dehumidifier to get it back.  I am kidding of course. Was your question serious? Perhaps I am not understanding the question.


----------



## EarlyPrepper (Aug 28, 2012)

Confused ... Dehydrate is to remove water content. Assuming this is sarcastic in some way. 

I'll part with my water dehydrator for $750, just to undercut Sentry18 (LOL)


----------



## fondini (Mar 18, 2012)

Lol! Just a little humor after a dead serious day!

I wonder if I could sell them on the net, a foil pan with instructions: fill with water, set in sun and wait. To re-hydrate fill with water.

But wait, order now and get two with a solar clothes dryer as a bonus!


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

fondini said:


> Trying to figure out how to de-hydrate water for storage, any ideas?


Put water in a large pot and Heat the water to a hard boil

After the water stops boiling put the contents of the pot into a small storage container

To constitute the water just add water


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> I'll part with my water dehydrator for $750, just to undercut Sentry18


Okay, I will go $749.99. And for the record I am pretty sure EarlyPrepper's water dehydrator was made in China. Mine is American made (meaning it was assembled here using parts from China and labor from Mexico).


----------



## fondini (Mar 18, 2012)

Well then, I will go $625.00 for my portable, disposable, made of foil de-hydrator.

I will also offer my solar clothes dryer in a 100' or 500' roll.

I do accept Paypal.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Someone on the Forum posted a link not too long ago to Mylar packets of dehydrated water, it was next to the cans of "Fish A$$holes".


----------



## deetheivy (Aug 7, 2012)

Hey guys, anyone seen my lumber stretcher it seems that I have misplaced it.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

fondini said:


> But wait, order now and get two with a solar clothes dryer as a bonus!


*Just pay additional processing.*


----------



## EarlyPrepper (Aug 28, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> Okay, I will go $749.99. And for the record I am pretty sure EarlyPrepper's water dehydrator was made in China. Mine is American made (meaning it was assembled here using parts from China and labor from Mexico).


Now that's funny!


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Man you can buy them on ebay for $49.95 all day....includes storage bags too...

Course they are made in China...:goink:

Jimmy


----------



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

Hey can someone send me a water dehydrater and one of those special cups when the hydro get cut so I can go next door an borrow a cup of electricity. Just send to me and I will mail u the check afterwards. 
You can trust me


----------

